# newbie here (45) and looking for clinic recommendations Cypru



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am new here, although born in UK and lived there for 32 years I moved to Australia.

I have been very lucky to have mothered two beautiful children who sadly have now both passed away at age 18 months and 21 years so I have now found myself here and empty aged 45 and embarking on an IVF journey using a donor egg.  

I am considering EuroCare IVF, North Cyprus IVF, and Team Miracle (Cyprus IVF).

Has anyone used any of these? Any recommendations/reviews? (especially for EuroCare as they are the most cost effective but don't seem to have too many reviews)

Thanks in advance and look forward to reading about your journey's too  
Njay!


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry you lost your children and hope you find success with DE. 

I’ve had 2 ivf cycles. First oe and second DE. First cycle was a bfn at Ada in Cyprus. It was a fairly unknown clinic and had no reviews or written statistics( was also cheapest) It was later shut down and don’t wish to say for but quite upsetting what went on. It had a good coordinator when I was there who later went to EuroCare. Second ivf was Team Miracle but was with Dr Firdevs. They are now different clinics as Dr Firdevs is Miracleivf . Also a good coordinator in the beginning but communication very slow just before treatment time. Could have been made much less stressful if handled better however medical care was good and got a positive result. 

I personally would pick a clinic with good reviews or I know people with positive results. Team Miracle had this and Ada didn’t. I actually found treatment at Ada less stressful and dr communicated more however the clinic with patients before me I know got pregnant was Team Miracle and I had my baby from this clinic. Now they have split but I think both miracleivf and Team Miracle could give you a good chance however don’t expect the smoothest and non stressful experience with Team Miracle, though I do think they will try to get you a positive result. 
X


----------



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

Clarabelle71 said:


> Sorry you lost your children and hope you find success with DE.
> 
> I've had 2 ivf cycles. First oe and second DE. First cycle was a bfn at Ada in Cyprus. It was a fairly unknown clinic and had no reviews or written statistics( was also cheapest) It was later shut down and don't wish to say for but quite upsetting what went on. It had a good coordinator when I was there who later went to EuroCare. Second ivf was Team Miracle but was with Dr Firdevs. They are now different clinics as Dr Firdevs is Miracleivf . Also a good coordinator in the beginning but communication very slow just before treatment time. Could have been made much less stressful if handled better however medical care was good and got a positive result.
> 
> ...


Hi Clarabelle thank you for responding, yes it is a bit of a minefield isnt it! I have noticed the different communication styles too which is a huge factor especially as I live in Australia I need to know that everything is planned and they are responding quickly lol I will see how we go - I am hoping the gut instinct will kick in any day now lol
thanks again


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am really sorry to know your story, and I wish you all the best. I can't help you with personal experiences, but here is forum's international thread https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0 All the best


----------



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

miamiamo said:


> Hi, I am really sorry to know your story, and I wish you all the best. I can't help you with personal experiences, but here is forum's international thread https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0 All the best


Thank you so much I will check it out


----------



## Kiss (Oct 23, 2017)

Good luck, I had a baby girl in July aged 45  and used Dogus. I adopted three embryos and found the whole process very easy to deal with and had success first go. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

Kiss said:


> Good luck, I had a baby girl in July aged 45 and used Dogus. I adopted three embryos and found the whole process very easy to deal with and had success first go. I hope you find what you are looking for.


naww congratulations  and thank you


----------

